

A Y Combinator for public media: PRX, Knight launch a $2.5 million accelerator - tilt
http://www.niemanlab.org/2011/12/a-y-combinator-for-public-media-prx-knight-launch-a-2-5-million-accelerator/

======
Mizza
AMAZING!

I LOVE the PRX team, they're all awesome people and I was very fortunate to
work with them. I'm sure great things will come out of this!

